# Lezyne vs. NiteRider | Comparison



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

I bought a Lezyne Macro Drive 1300XXL for this season's night riding. I compared it to my similarly priced NiteRider Lumina 900 Boost. There's a considerable difference in performance between these two lights.

Although these lights are quite different - they are closely priced, so I thought it was a fair review to demonstrate the differences between a spot and a flood for those looking for their first light or adding a light to compliment what they currently have.

Personally, I learned the benefits of having a spotlight and a floodlight for riding in darkness.

-Eddie


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

Very helpful review, thanks! I love my Lumina 750 on my helmet, and am likely getting the Lezyne or AMPP1100 now that my Bright Eyes is dead (never really loved it to begin with).


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

Well done review & very timely for me. What type/brand is your helmet mount? I do weekly night rides w’ a gravel bike group that sometimes go just over 2 hours & my Lezyne 800XL won’t make it on full bright. Been looking to add another light & the 1300 & 1600 Lezyne models are high on the list. Am also thinking a smaller & lighter helmet light would be useful. If you don’t mind saying, where’d you get the loaded 1300 for cheaper than the reg 1300?


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nicely done!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

biglmbass said:


> Well done review & very timely for me. What type/brand is your helmet mount? I do weekly night rides w' a gravel bike group that sometimes go just over 2 hours & my Lezyne 800XL won't make it on full bright. Been looking to add another light & the 1300 & 1600 Lezyne models are high on the list. Am also thinking a smaller & lighter helmet light would be useful. If you don't mind saying, where'd you get the loaded 1300 for cheaper than the reg 1300?


My helmet mount *was the GoPro strap mount. I have since bought a helmet that has an integrated GoPro mount I use the NiteRider GoPro adapter with.

Here's a review of that helmet:






I bought the loaded version on Jenson - but see they no longer have it. I did a search and found it $2 cheaper on BackCountry for you at $87.99!:

https://www.backcountry.com/lezyne-...yovYSD416tOHtSZPyzm5T-Wnhv9vPa_MaAi6HEALw_wcB

Good luck!

-Eddie


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

I realize this an old post but I'm curious if you've ever compared usability of the low power modes.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

jabpn said:


> I realize this an old post but I'm curious if you've ever compared usability of the low power modes.


Please define what you mean by usability. I currently have an XXL1300 and have owned or tested several Lumina's in the past so I may be able to help you.
Mole


----------

